# Déporter son affichage sur apple TV



## hunterboo (11 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de plus en plus acheter un AppleTV, mais j'aimerais pouvoir l'utiliser comme écran secondaire car le déport de Quicktime c'est bien mais c'est assez limité.

J'aimerai donc savoir si quelqu'un sait s'il existe un logiciel (ou une bidouille) qui permette, comme airfoil le fait avec le son, d'envoyer tout le flux vidéo d'un mac ou pc sur un AppleTV.

Merci pour vos futures infos


----------



## Kubusiu (13 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Airflick peut envoyer des images/video/pdf vers l'AppleTV2 mais au prix d'un transcodage selon le format d'origine.
http://ericasadun.com/ftp/AirPlay/


----------

